# INTJellectual's type: INTJ or INFJ?



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello. First of all I'd like to share a bit of myself, and I'm gonna ask for your help to figure out my type. I am definitely sure I am IN or Introverted Intuitive. I may act P-ish sometimes. I maybe of the four types (INTJ, INTP, INFJ, INFP). Although I don't act much J, my attitude is very J. I took the Jungian Cognitive Function test (not in order)- Ni,Ti, Fi,Si,Te, Fe, Ne,Se, and I score a high percentage of the 4 introverted functions. The only extraverted function that was higher in percentage is the Te (extraverted thinking), so the conclusion was 1st: INTJ 2nd: INTP 3rd: ENTJ. I was shocked because I should've scored higher on the Feelings side. One time I would retake that exam. Some exam I scored as INFJ. I think IN is very dominant in me, which would make me a Ni-dom. So the selection would narrow down to two as Ni-dom being INTJ or INFJ. In enneagram I am Type 5 with a wing of 6, so - 5w6. Sometimes I think I maybe type 9 because I love peace (9 being the peacemaker), but I relate most to type 5 which is the Investigator, Observer, the withdrawn type. The most common enneagram type for INFJ are 1,4, and 9. And for INTJ, I observe more than half are type 5. And some other INTJ are 3 or 8. I maybe a sp/sx in Instinctual analysis test but I haven't taken it yet so I'm not sure. When I was in my early teens, I tested as a LEFT-BRAIN dominant about 90%. And they say INFJ uses both sides of the brain, because the Feelings and Emotions side reside in right hemisphere. Based from the picture I'll have to add TIME, SEQUENCE to left-hemisphere, and SPACE, KINESTHETICS to right-hemisphere.











Take this consideration when judging. My age is 28. I don't know which theory I am in whether I'm developing my tertiary function or I'm having a dom-tert loop (Ni-Fi loop or Ni-Ti loop). Or maybe from the start I am INFJ (or maybe INTJ?). I'm also a breast-feeding mom which means I'm releasing oxytocin hormone daily. Oxytocin is a kind of hormone that nurtures and care, and I'm doing some kind of maternal instinct I'm not much aware of. In the past, I'm not really a caring person. All I think of is me, me, me. But now, I'm enjoying this kind of feeling. I nurture, I care, there is harmony everywhere unlike in the past where I'm prone to conflicts (Te in action perhaps?) When I was young my dream was to become a commercial director, ASTRONOMER, teacher, biologist, research scientist, historian or librarian. But now, choosing a work that is so humanitarian is appealing to me. Like social work, volunteering in times of crisis (fire, floods, earthquakes, or whatever calamity), and also volunteering to United Nation. I'm also have a very strong sense of Justice. Justice and Fairness are T traits. I tend to see myself sometimes as a protector of the oppressed. I can't stand violence or simple cheating especially to those disadvantaged groups (like older people, children, disabled, poor etc.). I'm at a crossroad now, and web writing or creative writing also appeals to me if won't become a web developer. I think I'm also enjoying my F much like my T. I used to be a hermit and can't connect to people. But because of F, I could connect now to people and be empathetic to them.

I'm calling my fellow NT and my fellow NF or should I say fellow Intuitives to help me figure this out. Because I want to see your perspective in judging and coming to a conclusion as to which type I am. All types are welcome to post not just Intuitives.
@_Agent Blackout_ @_Berdudget_ @bethdeth @Captain @_Cetanu_ @_emerald sea_ @_Empecinado_ @_Extraverted Delusion_ @_FlaviaGemina_ @_Frenetic Tranquility_ @_Frosty_ @_hesperidian_ @_jd__ @_Jonathan Swain_ @_Kayness_ @Kuthtuk @_L'Empereur_ @_Lucas_ @MegaTuxRacer @_MNiS_ @_MsBossyPants_ @_Navis Amoris_ @_NovaStar_ @_RedX_ @_Paulie_ @_peacenluv78_ @_Pjb_ @_SophiaScorpia_ @_turmauge_ @_Vin The Dreamer_ @_WhereverIMayRoam_ @_Zeptometer_ @_Zerosum_


Here's the test:*

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?* 


I'm a go-getter kind of person who will go to great lengths to get what I want. I'm goal-oriented, far-future oriented and I set deadlines in my life like at 21 I should be this, at 26 I should have like this, at 30 must be like this kind of thing. But I'm also soft-hearted (not romantic) who will not hesitate to give something to strangers If I know I have something that they need. I'm also sensitive at times.


*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

I yearn for having a successful career or business, stable life, peaceful and secured life, status, material comfort. I also want my life to have a meaning that would make an impact to other people.



*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

Hmmm... I think when I was competing to other schools. It was quiz bee (General quiz bee, Spelling contest, History contest, Journalism). I get real high whenever I join those kind of competitions especially if I win.


*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

If I am not what I suppose to be. Being useless.

*
5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

I decide based on what I think is the best for the current situation and what would be its consequence in the future. I decide if it will be good for me and for the people around me. Usually I weigh whether it has more pro or more cons, then I decide. But there were times (stressed times) when I decide purely based from feelings. Then later I regret.



*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

I like the project to be finished with the desired outcome whether I control it or not. I like it to be perfect. If perfection cannot be attained, at least close to being perfect.



*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

Ah, that's when I used to hang out with my ESTP friends. How can it not be fun when you're with the crazy ESTPs, lol! They bring out your wild side. We used to drink, watch movies, videoke singing, party sometimes. Good times.



*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I'm very very good at memorizing especially if it's a theory or abstract learning. But if I were to learn a gadget or tools or whatever tactical, I prefer hands-on.



*9) How organized do you think of yourself as?*

Organized in a way that I complete what I want to accomplish before moving on to the next target. That's how I organize. One at at time. So I could focus and concentrate on things I want to do, finish, or accomplish. But in my physical surrounding, not really. In fact, I could tolerate messiness. But I clean and organize my place once in a while .


*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

I look for information that supports it. If I doubt some new ideas, I investigate why they'd come up at such ideas, then it's up to me to accept or dismiss such idea.



*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

I want to be myself and follow what I believe. I find harmony by not having conflict, so if their belief doesn't match mine, I just shut up. I let them be them and I let me be me. I won't change my belief, and I won't persuade them to believe mine.



*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

Usually I think before speaking but sometimes I speak before thinking. I can be quite impulsive at times especially when I'm agitated or excited. I prefer one-on-one communication. If it is a group discussion I tend not to listen attentively or participate.



*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I like to know where I am jumping before leaping. I always want to be sure of something. "Action speaks louder than words" doesn't apply to me. I'm not an action-oriented person. But in the case of Sensors, I believe that phrase.

*
14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

It would depend on my mood, really. I rarely go on a night out, so probably I would stay at home and watch my favorite show.



*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

Impulsive, sensitive, panicky, querulous. Eating at a nice restaurant, going to salon, having my nails, done, and cleaning the house.



*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

I tend to dislike easily than like other people. What makes me dislike them depends on their attitude. If they're dragging, abrasive, superficial, haughty, and many other negative attitude is enough to turn me off.


*
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

If they can stimulate me into talking, I can talk of anything. From Science, Economics, Politics, Social issues, History, Geography, Psychology, Gardening, Career, Relationship, Family life, Dating, Fashion, and even Weather.



*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*

 Following trends.


*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality?*

I don't know. And maybe I don't care. I tend to show different side of me depending on the person.



*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

If I have a money, I would go shopping, eating out, or travel. If not, I just want to spend my time on the Internet or read books from a bookstore.



Here's another set of questionnaire:


*1. When working on a project where do you place your emphasis? the process of putting it together? or the final product? Do you experiment with your perspectives to create ideas?*

Final product.


*2. Are you a realist? Are you more of a no nonsense type of person? (I find these people like to call bullshit on everything)*

No-nonsense type of person.


*3. Would you say you make decisions quickly? or do you take a while coming to a conclusion, because you hope you're not missing some vital information that will change your mind?*

I decide quickly. But before I decide, I weigh first the pros and cons.


*4. Do you ever experience nostalgia? For instance being able to completely remember a mood of a past experience/time?*

Yes. Usually when listening to music, or going to places I once have been.


*5. Are you of the rebellious sort? The sort who rebels for no reason other than to rebel against authority?*

When I was in my teens, yes. My dad said then that I was a rebel-without-a-cause. Maybe it was just part of growing up, identity crisis, and the ravaging hormones.



*6. When watching a film and critiquing it? Do you critique it based on details in the film, for instance on how you thought a certain portion of it was un-realistic (or something along those lines) or based on the idea or point they were trying to get across/how well they got it across? (It can be a combination of both sometimes too)*

It depends what genre it is. If it's a Sci-Fi movie or any fiction (horror, drama) I don't critique it. Anything's possible with fiction. But if it's movie that is based on some biography, novel, or a period in History, or medical field, I tend to critique it because I want the exact fact not any alterration. But if it was based on a novel with slight alteration that doesn't affect the flow of whole story, then it's fine. But a biography, medical science or History-based, I want a concrete fact that support it. Because for example it's a movie about American Indepence and the setting is 1779 not 1776, I would think that the people who created that movie are ignorant of the facts and didn't research enough. And also if a movie is about some form of disease and they lack sufficient information about its causes, effect, symptoms, prevalence, diagnosis, and treatment, etc., then for me they would lose their credibility.


*7. When debating with others, do you ever get the feeling or state for that matter, that you can see where your opponent is coming from? For instance I have gotten into arguments over things I honestly don't believe (or could care less if it were true), but it all started when someone would tell me about a certain topic and how this certain stance is stupid.*

Usually when I'm debating with others, it's hard for me to accept their opinion, where my opinion is different. Even though I don't speak enough, it's hard for me to believe or to accept their viewpoints. Unless of course they give enough statistics, information, research, observation, causes, reason behind it, further investigation, its consequence, and pros and cons, then I would agree.


*8. Do you notice symbols in the world, do you ever try and wrap the symbol back to an idea that you believe?*

As a Ni-dom, I notice symbols and patterns easily than others, and yes.



*9. Are you hurt by criticisms? Do you get personally offended when people try and criticize you? or are you thick skinned?*

Depends which people criticize me and the level of my closeness with them. If my mother criticize me, yes I am very sensitive. If my close friends criticize me, no. I'd like to criticize them also. If my acquaintance criticize me, I'm apathetic or slightly irritated if they are giving opinions I didn't asked for. If a boss criticize me, I would just take it impersonally and see the criticism as constructive criticism.



*10. Say for example your learning about cameras in school, would you be more inclined to go home right away and read a whole shit load on cameras so you feel confident in your knowledge of cameras? or would you feel perfectly comfortable when the teacher calls on people to come try it out, to just hop up there and start using it?*

Go home right away and read everything so I will be confident about my knowledge in cameras.



*11. When you are out do you worry about how people will interpret any action you take? (sort of in a seinfeld sort of way, where they over analyze actions people make, trying to find their true motivation) Do you feel a sort of pressure from this?*

Yes, a little. I'm kind of conscious about my reputation. But I don't feel any pressure. (I've never watched Seinfeld)


*12. In a classroom setting do you ever find yourself helping other people out with projects or homework when you see their struggling? Do you do this to make yourself feel more comfortable?*

Yes, If I know I can help them, why not. One time my teacher scold me when I let my perfect score answered test be copied by some who struggles through their Physics exam, assignment.



*13. Do you find yourself ranting to your friends about how a certain something could have been done way easier? Or how someone went about doing something (anything like a project,work,etc.) was really stupid and you could have done it way better and in a more simple fashion?*

Ah, yes often. Actually it would cause conflict I want to avoid. It loses my sense of peace. It makes my blood boil if they don't do it my way.



*14. How does your average day go in general?*

Take care of my baby (not really baby but 2 years old I'm so fond of). INTERNET! Watch t.v. sometimes. Eat. Sleep.



*15. What things do you value the most?*

This is in any order. Honesty, Justice, Peace, Equality, Security, Privacy, Respect, Health, Harmony, Success.



*16. What things regularly bug you?*

When I'm being told to do chores. When someone laughs at my ideas.



*17. What do you value most in other people and what qualities do you find most repulsive in others?*

Their sense of duty, intelligence, care. I hate people who drags me to their will when I don't want to.



*18. How do you evaluate people in general?*

I tend to see patterns in people. I know who among them would get my interest and respect.



*19. How do you arrive at your decisions?*

I research about pros and cons, and benefits in the long run. And sometimes gut feeling. I just know what I want and when I feel is right.



*20. What factors are you most likely to pay attention to when deciding on things?*

If on material things, durability, quality, convenience, status symbol 

If it's an abstract one, I prefer the benefits of it in the long run . And how it would also benefit the people around me.



*21. Any peculiarities that you have noticed about your personality?*

Many. I just can't list it one by one.



*22. Anything that makes you stand out from other people that you know?*

I'm a great planner (long-range), good money manager, mysterious, and go-getter.

People say I'm intelligent but I don't think I am because I haven't reached the level of what I consider intelligent.


*23. What do you yourself think are your strengths and weaknesses?*

Strengths: Good at planning strategy, long range goals are implemented, not a trend-victim, cautious, persuasive, imaginative, creative, in-control, good at giving advise, good at easing up others, can be a healer

Weaknesses: Social skills, Sensitivity, tendency not to consult others in deciding, not a good follower.



_Note: The second questionnaire has flaws and can't accommodate to all types because of the limited perspective of the one who writes it._

If INTJ is color blue, and INFJ is color purple, I am a lighter shade of blue and a lighter shade of purple combined to form a hybrid which is a periwinkle.












And thank you for your time and patience to read this very long post.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Lets just treat MBTI/Jung's works as something that is more malleable than it is absolute. As a female, you may need to adopt some sort of societally-accepted "Fness", as in most societies, females are to exist as kind, motherly beings. This phenomenon exists with most INTx females who don't seem "INTxish".


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

INTJ with Enneagram type 5.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> INTJ with Enneagram type 5.


It's ok, I saw the latter part.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

I can provide explanation if and when it is needed. For now I ask @INTJellectual and anyone else to trust my judgement.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

IxTJ. Maybe Enneagram 5. :happy:


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Extraverted Delusion said:


> Lets just treat MBTI/Jung's works as something that is more malleable than it is absolute. As a female, you may need to adopt some sort of societally-accepted "Fness", as in most societies, females are to exist as kind, motherly beings. This phenomenon exists with most INTx females who don't seem "INTxish".


Who knows? One day there would be a better research about personality type that would accurately type a person. So far, MBTI and JCF is the best. But I doubt people could be accurately typed. Humans are more complex than the test results. If a girl uses much of her Tness expect a lot of conflict and disapproval from around her.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> I can provide explanation if and when it is needed. For now I ask @_INTJellectual_ and anyone else to trust my judgement.


How did you arrive at such conclusion? Did you read all my post or you just looked at my profile? Explain.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

MNiS said:


> IxTJ. Maybe Enneagram 5. :happy:


lol. Why IxTJ? do you doubt if I was a Sensor?


----------



## hesperidian (Apr 29, 2012)

I can not figure it out to, am I INTJ or INFJ but maybe tests are not perfect and persons can not fit exactly into some type maybe there is not enough types defined.
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/96391-infj-intj-2.html


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> How did you arrive at such conclusion? Did you read all my post or you just looked at my profile? Explain.


I read your post.

You can't be an INFJ because you use Fi over Fe as demonstrated here:


> 11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
> 
> I want to be myself and follow what I believe. I find harmony by not having conflict, so if their belief doesn't match mine, I just shut up. I let them be them and I let me be me. I won't change my belief, and I won't persuade them to believe mine.


This level of Fi is more than an ENTJ would have at your age so I deduced that Fi is your Tertiary.

Aux Te is demonstrated here:


> 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
> 
> I look for information that supports it. If I doubt some new ideas, I investigate why they'd come up at such ideas, then it's up to me to accept or dismiss such idea.


Why Aux Te? Why not Dom Te? See above, Fi is too strong to be inferior thus ruling out ENTJ.

You are fairly clear that you use Ni over Ne. I agree. I don't see any example of Ne in your post, it is very short and to the point... no over-information.

Ni, Te, Fi...
The fact that you are already typed as an INTJ
The fact that I relate to you easily and see myself in a lot of the things you say (I'm INTJ Type 5.)
It's crystal clear to me.
Maybe you just don't understand your Fi.


Oh yeah and typical type 5:


> People say I'm intelligent but I don't think I am because I haven't reached the level of what I consider intelligent.





> 4) What makes you feel inferior?
> 
> If I am not what I suppose to be. Being useless.


Your biggest fear is being incompetent. You will chase mastery forever.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

INTJellectual said:


> lol. Why IxTJ? do you doubt if I was a Sensor?


No, it's not that I think you're a sensor but that from what you've written there doesn't seem to be a discernible difference between INTJ and ISTJ for you. If you're certain that you're an INxJ then I would say you're an INTJ. Apparently motherhood changes NTs quite a bit which may explain why your type is a bit hazy.


----------



## Vin The Dreamer (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not an expert at these things; but I do think I see more Te then Fe, in the goal-orientation, organization, researching the pros and cons, etc. And Fi in the part Cetanu quoted above.



> *15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> 
> 
> Impulsive, sensitive, panicky, querulous. Eating at a nice restaurant, going to salon, having my nails, done, and cleaning the house.
> *


That sounds like inferior Se to me. So INTJ would be probable.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Cetanu said:


> I read your post.
> 
> You can't be an INFJ because you use Fi over Fe as demonstrated here:
> 
> ...


That sounds correct. Unless anyone comes up with something better than that, I'm going to +1 that.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

If you relate to E type 9 you are probably a type 9. Fives often don't confuse themselves for 9s and 9s very often confuse themselves for 5s.

Check these out.
#5
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-articles/19817-many-faces-infj.html


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I really think you're a 9. I'm not sure about F/T at the moment.



> I find harmony by not having conflict, so if their belief doesn't match mine, I just shut up. I let them be them and I let me be me. I won't change my belief, and I won't persuade them to believe mine.





> Usually I think before speaking but sometimes I speak before thinking. I can be quite impulsive at times especially when I'm agitated or excited. I prefer one-on-one communication. If it is a group discussion I tend not to listen attentively or participate.


9s tend to believe there voices are unheard, they are invisible etc. (Part of the 5 appeal)




> I tend to dislike easily than like other people. What makes me dislike them depends on their attitude. If they're dragging, abrasive, superficial, haughty, and many other negative attitude is enough to turn me off.


I'm not sure about that first part - but negativity is a huge turn off to the 9. (Positive outlook with 2s and 7s)




> Ah, yes often. *Actually it would cause conflict I want to avoid. It loses my sense of peace. It makes my blood boil if they don't do it my way.*


Up until recently I was mistyped as a 5 and I know how difficult it is to actually see you are a 9 (it was for me anyway)
Once I saw it - it was a huge relief. The fact that you're even considering 9 is a strong indication that it's your core type.
Now, I might be wrong - but go through some self-observation focusing on 9s specifically and tell me what you think.
One thing that was a real marker for me was the body clench of conflict. 
Anyway, look into it.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask me.

EDIT: (9s have trouble identifying with themselves but here's a good resource: http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-forum-peacemaker/19062-type-nine-instinctive-triad.html)

I don't know if 5s are dreamy or not - but when I was a 5 I felt that I was a bit more dreamy than the other guys. (if there are any actual fives in the 5 subforums :shocked: :laughing: :tongue

EDIT 2: I'm not sure if you're familiar with Wealth Dynamics, but it is a personality system that focuses on four needs (Certainty, Uncertainty, Significance & Connection) - You also sound like you have a reliance on certainty - this would add a detail-oriented cold aspect to your personality that you could try to be playing off as E5 traits (I'm not sure if there IS a correlation, but I'm starting to ramble so I'll end here)

EDIT 3: Intellectual 9s also have a focus on Unifying ideas, my favorite example being how beautifully the idea of natural selection works with the world.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

I agree with Centanu, I made a list of points to quote before I read his reply and it turns out I was gonna quote exactly the same passages.
But I don't really know enough about INFJs, so I can't be sure.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

you seem like an INTJ type 9 to me.


----------



## Pjb (Apr 5, 2012)

Evaluating MBTI types is not something I excel at, but I do know as an INFJ, I sometimes feel like an INTJ to myself. Perhaps it's my five. 
For what it's worth, you seem more like an INTJ to me.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Without paying much heed to all the information as I know information can change depending on how we see ourselves I will say I always saw you more as an ENTJ not so much INTJ. How introverted are you? Does your line of work or interests (high Ti level in your cog test) involve sorting through details? Having a baby can change everything, at two years you have to be super vigilant and I dare say get tired at the end of each day and either crave alone time or another adult to chat to. The goal orientation seems to be big and the way I've seen you write in the past seems more ENTJ. 

Perhaps the 5 enneagram is confusing the issue, it's at odds with this idea and fits to a degree. ??


----------

